# Marine Aquariums > Water Chemistry >  Removing Phosphates using vodka

## Timo

Vodka Dosing...Distilled!

A Powerful Method for the Reduction of
Nitrates and Phosphates within the Reef Aquaria

A fantastic article by Nathaniel A. Walton (Genetics) and Matt Bjornson (Stony_Corals)

http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/20...nftt/index.php

A must read  :Big Grin: 

Also http://reefdreams.de/lang_eng/info_9_eng.html

----------


## lost

makes interresting reading mate not sure that i would want to put vodka in my tank but if all else fails :roflmao:

----------


## Timo

Nar the fish luv it  :lol: . I dose about 0.5ml of Vodka or Start2 per day in my tank  :Big Grin:

----------

